# i.d. please



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Im thinking mosquito fish but not sure? Not great pics but best i could get

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=4476><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=4476&size=1 border=0></a>

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=4475><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=4475&size=1 border=0></a>

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=4474><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=4474&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Looks like it to me.*


----------

